

Star Trek, suicide and Bush voters - jedc
http://blog.jedchristiansen.com/2008/11/24/star-trek-suicide-and-bush-voters/

======
bootload
interesting info on Startup geography ~
<http://statestats.appspot.com/?q=startups>

